# TYpe of cable for underground conduit to detached garage in Chicago



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Individual THWN or XHHW


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't say what Chicago would allow but if you really want to run a cable the NEC would allow UF to be used.

But I suggest what the previous poster said and use either THWN or XHHW.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you even allowed to use PVC underground in Chicago, or does that have to be metal raceway too?


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

PVC is allowed so long as the 90's out of the ground are GRS. Direct burial cable is also allowed.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Yo, PJMURPH2002...is that Baron Von Rashke I see on your photo there...man, that brings back memories of the old days!...THE CLAW!

Chicago...not sure...but I would use THWN, XHHW, or something rated for wet locations if it is in conduit...300.50(2)(B)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Are you even allowed to use PVC underground in Chicago, or does that have to be metal raceway too?


You can run PVC but it has to be inside RMC.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You can run PVC but it has to be inside RMC.


:lol:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Ace- that is the Baron. He was funny to watch - I really liked the time the claw turned on him and he attacked himself.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Orange 16/3 extension cord, see it all the time.


----------



## jim20j (Jul 6, 2012)

Individual THWN it is, Thank you all for your assitance!


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> PVC is allowed so long as the 90's out of the ground are GRS. Direct burial cable is also allowed.


:no:
Not in the city of Chicago.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Has to be rigid.

You should know that. Are you a contractor with a city of Chicago license?


----------

